# Grizzly Sales Service / Coupon code request



## CHW (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

So I finally sold my motorcycle and I am looking to get some serious machines for my shop. I settled on Grizzly, but after talking to their reps the last couple days I have been a little frustrated with the service in their sales department. I have a 2012 catalog that has a 5% off your entire purchase coupon on it. We called to put an order through yesterday expecting that they would honor this coupon since I was ordering about $4k worth of stuff from them but they would not budge. After having my order go before their review board they said they best they could do was take away the lift gate service ($34…). They also would not honor the 2012 prices despite being 2 days removed, which dinged me another $200. Does anyone have any valid coupon codes for 5 or 10 percent off with them? I just can't stand putting an order through knowing I should be saving at least 5%.

Thanks!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, you got caught in that twilight zone everybody hates, the dreaded "end of year pricing increase". Now that they also know their taxes are going up, you can bet they had that meeting quick to ensure all pricing is now 2013. Be glad you got the liftgate, in my opinion. Bummer…


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I purchased my G0555LX Christmas Day and I spoke with a rep on their online chat. I explained that I misplaced my Grizzly catalog which had the coupon on it and in the spirit of the holidays if they could still honor it for me. In short, got shot down real quick. This is my second Grizzly purchase (the first was a jointer) and I don't know why everyone praises their CS so much. My experience with their CS has been abysmal (the jointer was just a plain wreck of a purchase, I'll write a review eventually describing what happened) and they have done very little to win me over as a customer. the only reason I bought the band saw from them is because it is highly rated by everyone on this site, it was on sale, and in comparison to other BS I looked at the best bang for the buck. I dread calling them for anything, however.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Overall, my customer service has not been too bad. On my bandsaw, they sent me the wrong book, (older model), which didn't reflect the newer table I received with the saw. I got on the phone with a CS rep who also did not have the new book, and I ended up getting a second table just like the new one I got with the saw, since their warehouse was obviously up on the changes. That was a little weird, but on my planer they were johnny-on-the-spot to ship me out a second motor when the first one failed in about 30 seconds. Only bad part, I had to install it, but the good part was I think only the capacitors were bad. The windings read good, when I took a reading a few days later.
They do seem to be in a get-it-out-now mode most of the time. Maybe on some sort of commission?


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I just got a 2013 catalog in the mail, I am not seeing a coupon on it. Is there some place specific I should look? I'm not planning on any purchases anytime soon, so if its there, its yours.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

My customer service experiences have been OK with Grizzly. I ordered a table saw, jointer, lathe and some other odds and ends in August 2012. The jointer arrived damaged. It did take them a week, but they arranged for pickup and shipped a new unit that was undamaged. The lathe had the quill and lead screw fused together, the quill would just spin, not advance or retract, they sent new parts quickly. I have since ordered a dust collector and workbench, both times asking email questions first that were quickly answered and the sales rep on the phone was nice as well.

I agree that 5% on your 4K order is kind of silly on their part, maybe ask for a supervisor?

I have yet to get my 2013 catalog, but the 2012 I have has a 5% coupon code on the back cover.

Good luck to you-


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

just curious, how was your jointer damaged? I just managed to wrangle my new g0656 crates down into the basement and am about to crack it open.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Marcus - There is a bolt on the backside of the infeed table, that rides in an oval shaped channel, the side of the table itself was cracked there, so the bolt had nothiong to screw in to. My SD card is at home, I will try and load a photo later. Mine is the 6" 0452P


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I had great customer service when I had a problem with the new G0555LX bandsaw. I took all the precautions took pics of all sides of the box (the delivery guy was fine with it) - absolutely no marks on it what-so-ever. However, when I opened the box the motor cover had a big dent and the plastic fan was broken. I got online with the customer service people and told them what the problem was, emailed the pics, and my new pieces were on their way. It would have taken about 3-4 days, but Thanksgiving got in the way.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Seems most other companies jack prices up to start, then offer great discounts and sales. Grizzly's approach is to price cheap from the outset, but offer few discounts or sale prices. At most they may put a 5%, rarely 10% sale price on something.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Just an FYI, here is how my Grizz 6" jointer arrived. Unfortunately I did not notice this issue until I had it somewhat cleaned up and mounted on the base, an annoying task to say the least! But like I said before, Grizzly did pick it up and send a new one…


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm waiting for Grizzy to open so I can make a call in about the jointer I received yesterday. Same thing, box arrived in great shape, but it was pretty beat up.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

The two major tools I have ordered from Grizzly, a planer and a large bandsaw, both came in crates that were so flimsy, the styrofoam was doing more then the wood. They need to look at that. Seems to be a universal thing, and wonder what the real numbers are on damage. Might be able to lower their pricing if they didn't have to replace so much damage?


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I wish I could blame mine on shipping, but it appears to be poor manufacturing/QC. The crate pieces by themselves are indeed pretty flimsy, but when when put together as a whole unit, it seems to be strong enough to get the machines from point A to point B which is their purpose I suppose.


----------



## CHW (Jul 10, 2012)

As an update, I just spoke with one of the CSR reps for Grizzly online and asked if some of the 2013 catalogs have the 5% coupon code printed on them just like 2012…she said YES. So now there is no way I can put this order through without getting 5%, knowing they are offering it and just not giving it to me for some reason. I hope when I call tomorrow someone has some solid customer service sense to give me the code considering I had a valid one that expired only 5 days ago and I am spending thousands. I am going to ask them to say the words, "yes, we are willing to lose your $3500 order over $170." I hope they actually don't let that happen.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol on the second to last line of your post. How did it turn out?


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*RDR_82 *- I'm looking at the 2013 catalog. I didn't thumb through every page but there is not a 5% coupon printed on the back cover


----------



## CHW (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing what your catalogs show guys…I appreciate it. I am really disappointed so far with my Grizzly experience…to this point everyone from Grizzly just keeps saying they can't make any exceptions…I have had my order reviewed twice now and met the same answer both times…the best they can do is waive the lift gate service of $34.

Right now I have some friends and family with catalogs en route to their homes to see if they get the 5% since they are new names in the system…somewhere along the line I think Grizzly said that is typically who gets the golden ticket catalogs. If that doesn't work I will argue with a manager and see where I can get.

It is a shame…ultimately I will buy the machines from them anyway since they fit my budget and needs the best, but I will certainly have a sour taste in my mouth and will go out of my way to not purchase anything from them unless I don't have any choice. They are certainly stomping out any chance of earning a loyal customer.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My 2013 Catalog came and has NO 5% OFF code in it, nor have my prior catalogs.

My bet is that the 5% OFF code is sent to random folks on their catalog list. I know it sounds bad, but you did have all of 2012 to take advantage of the discount. To be fair I do not know how any of us are to know that when that code shows up on OUR catalog, that it is by chance just like winning the lotto. At least maybe all of us reading this thread will know how this works in the future. Good luck.


----------



## CHW (Jul 10, 2012)

I totally understand that, and if my bike would have sold in 2012 I would have processed the order then for sure. As fate would have it though the bike sold on New Year's Eve, so the earliest I could put an order through was 1/2/2013, and I would have thought a company known for good service would have no qualms about honoring that discount for a new customer putting through a good size order. I have had plenty of companies honor discounts after the fact in the past, and to me that is the kind of service you should get from a company that truly values their customers. Going outside the lines a little for a customer is how you earn loyalty and great word of mouth, so I guess at this point Grizzly doesn't feel they need that from your regular Joe woodworker. Obviously I am going over hill and dale to try and get the discount, so you would think at this point they would see that and make the call to give the discount since most people don't go that far.

I can live with it, it is just very surprising…I really didn't expect $170 to mean as much to them as it does to me.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Like HorizontalMike I just got my 2013 catalog, and no discount code unfortunately. Same for the recent issues of Popular Woodworking and Woodworker's Journal. Sorry.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*HorizontalMike *and *gtbuzz* - I guess I was fortunate last year. I did get a catalog with the 5% off coupon and I did get a 10% coupon with my renewal to Woodworker's Journal. I probably won't get any coupons anytime soon


----------



## gvales (Dec 30, 2011)

On the damage…..I picked my 555LX and my 452p from the ups freight a couple weeks ago because I didn't want to wait a few days for them to deliver. The building was a long rectangle with trailers pulled into bays on all sides….So I did the paper work and backed my f250 to the only avail bay door, walked up into the warehouse and was astonished…..NO EMBELLISHING…there were forklifts FLYING around like a nascar race, bumping into stuff, bouncing in and out of trailers loading freight….one I watched as it went around a corner did a power slide and hit a bunch of 55 gallon drums…..and can't even begin to convey the carelessness of the chaos.

Moral of the story, get your stuff fast, inspect the hell out of it, pick it up yourself to avoid more damage by the shipping company get it yourself. My boxes did have some dings, the bandsaw box was falling apart with the table protruding through the box slightly….luckily everything was ok.


----------



## CHW (Jul 10, 2012)

UPDATE: I talked to a supervisor on Friday…this was my best experience so far. She was very understanding and seemed like she wants to make something happen. She is going to work on getting me the 5%, but asked if that isn't possible on their end would I be willing to receive 5% worth of the order total in merchandise instead of cash. She is supposed to call me today…we will see what happens

Moral of the story: go right to management to get something done…front line customer service could not care less.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought a used G0513x bandsaw from someone then bought a few accessories, not totalling more than $100, from Grizzly direct. Now I receive the full set of catalogues. How can they afford to send out those glossy telephone-book-size catalogues to everyone? And no I didn't get the 5% discount.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

RDR 82… You must really want those Grizzly item to put up with all this. I would have taken my business else where long ago. I have read enough here to know that I would not deal with Grizzly.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Well maybe if you had purchased THIS , THIS , or maybe THIS , OR maybe ALL three, then your discounts might have been a bit different.

Just suggesting that we should never lose sight of the size of pond that we are swimming in…

*;-)*


----------



## CHW (Jul 10, 2012)

I do want these machines…from all my research this is the most bang for my buck and as long as I can get the machine out of the box and to 100% initially it should serve me well for a long time. It seems that most issues come from a bad machine from the factory or shipping damage…it is my understanding that once you get through that you should be good.

Grizzly called this morning and is essentially giving me a Grizzly gift card for my 5% instead of cash. Hats off to Jane the supervisor for being the first person to know how to navigate the customer service waters so that both sides are happy. Putting the order in today.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Great! Glad that this has worked out.


----------

